# Fliegenvorfach



## hechthunter62 (26. März 2015)

Hallo Petri-Freunde,

 ich befasse mich erst neu mit der Fliegenfischerei und frage mich, ob ich anstelle der teuren Fliegenvorfächer nicht "einfach" selbst welche aus 0.22 bis 0.25 Fluocarbon anfertigen kann?

 Also einfach zwei Meter Fluo und daran direkt die Fliege? Hat hiermit schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln können oder kann Tipps geben?

 Vielen Dank


 HH62


----------



## Thomas E. (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo HH62,

egal welches Material Du verwendest, das Vorfach sollte immer verjüngt sein !
Das sorgt für saubere Präsentation, darum sind fertige Vorfächer schon gut.
Man kann auch selbst im Durchmesser herunter knoten, wie es schon Charles C. Ritz tat.

Eine Ausnahme ist eine Präsentation, bei welcher das Vorfach gerade nicht gestreckt zur Ablage kommen soll, z.B. beim tiefen Nympfenfischen.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Ich kauf fertige Vorfächer, z.B. mit 0,25er Spitze und knote dann selbst noch ein "Verschleißstück" 0,2mm FC hin, dadurch haben die Vorfächer eine längere Lebensdauer.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## GoFlyFishing (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo, 

ich und viele andere Fliegenfischer machens so: Gekauftes verjüngtes Vorfach, dessen dünnes Ende etwas einkürzen, dann ein winziges leichtes "Pitzenbauerringerl" genannt auch "Vorfachring" anknoten, daran dann je nach Bedarf zb. 0,16 monofiles Fluorocarbon dran, auf etwa 60cm Länge. Vorteil, du wechselst immer nur das Fluorocarbon an der Spitze... 

(Wichtig hierbei ist nur, dass die Tragkraftangaben stimmen und das dünne FC- Spitzenteil immer weniger tragfähig als der dünnste Teil des verjüngten Vorfachs ist, sonst reißt dir unter Umständen das Vorfach vor dem Ring ab, bei Hängern...)

Alternativ kannst du auch verjüngte Vorfächer aus monofilen Schnüren verschiedener Durchmesser selberknoten. Genau Aufbau-Anleitungen solcher Vorfächer findest du im Internet. Freunde von mir machen das auch so.... 

Petri
Simon


----------



## Pupser (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> ... "einfach" selbst welche aus 0.22 bis 0.25 Fluocarbon anfertigen kann?
> 
> Also einfach zwei Meter Fluo und daran direkt die Fliege?...




Genau so habe ich meine ersten Erfahrungen auf Meerforellen in der Ostsee gesammelt, und auch gefangen. Da ist eine saubere Präsentation aber nicht unbedingt soooo "wichtig".

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn Du was sauber ablegen/präsentieren willst, ist ein verjüngtes Vorfach dazu besser geeignet, zumal es sich auch schöner und einfacher abrollt.

Was willst Du denn in welchem Gewässer befischen?


----------



## Thomas E. (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Nicht nur die saubere Präsentation gelingt mit einem verjüngten Vorfach besser,

auch das Werfen gestaltet sich angenehmer. 
Es wirft sich damit viel "runder", z.B. 0,22 Level Mono als Vorfach sorgt dafür, das die Schnur unangenehm "schlägt."


----------



## Sneep (26. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo,

es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, aber ohne Verjüngung, das sollte man sich nicht antun. Dann wird die Kraft des Wurfes nicht bis zur Fliege übertragen. Das Vorfach fällt auf dem Wasser zusammen. Zusätzlich steigt die Gefahr, dass das Vorfach sich beim Wurf um die Wurfschnur wickelt, da Vorfach und Wurfschnur sehr eng aneinander vorbei fliegen.

Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man konisch verjüngte und geknotete Vorfächer. Beim konisch verjüngten wird ein Monofil zur Spitze immer dünner. Das geht nur beim Hersteller.

Ein geknotetes Vorfach kann man mit etwas Übung auch selber bauen. Dabei wird mit der dicksten Schnur begonnen und zur Spitze hin wird immer feineres Monofil angeknotet. 



Dazu gibt es Tabellen mit den Schnurstärken und den Längen der einzelnen Segmente. Ohne Einhaltung dieser Werte wird das vermutlich nichts werden. Ein kleiner Ring oberhalb des Spitzensegments, erlaubt es das Spitzenteil sehr einfach und schnell zu ersetzen.

Eine dritte Variante sind Geflechtvorfächer. Sie bestehen aus verschiedenen Geflechten mit einem monofilen Spitzenteil.

Dieses ist in der Regel mit einem Ring mit dem Geflecht verbunden. Diese Vorfächer sind nicht billig, aber da immer nur die Spitze ersetzt werden muss halten sie sehr lange.

Ich benutze fast nur diese Vorfächer. Zum System gehört auch eine Schlaufe mit einer Geflechtröhre. Diese wird über die Flugschnur gezogen und zieht sich fest, wenn Zug von vorne kommt. Zur Sicherheit einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf, dann hält das ewig. Am Vorfach gibt es die gleiche Schlaufe. Schlaufen durchziehen und fertig ist die Verbindung.

Bim Nymphenfischen kommt der Vorteil dieses Systems besonders zum Tragen. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Sinkschnüren mit verschiedenen Sinkraten. Das Gewicht befindet sich im Geflecht und nicht an der Nymphe. Dadurch arbeitet die viel natürlicher. Brauche ich eine schneller sinkende Schnur, ist das Vorfach binnen weniger Minuten gewechselt.
Es gibt mehrere Systeme, das von Roman Moser scheint mir das durchdachteste zu  sein.


SnEEp


----------



## hechthunter62 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Ihr lieben Helfenden,

 mir sind Eure Ratschläge sehr willkommen, in der nächsten Woche, so Gott will (oder auch der Paketbote) ;-) , auch schon Morgen, werde ich mich mal mit dem zusammenknüpfen von verjüngenden Vorfächern beschäftigen.

 Ich würde (wieder total) einfach mit drei Schnüren arbeiten: 

 0.25 
 0.22
 0.18

 Das ist das, was im Paket ankommen soll. Erst mal zu Übzwecken...

 @Sneep: Du sprichst von Tabellen mit Schnurlängen und Knotenanzahlen etc. Hast Du gegebenenfalls einen link für mich, wo ich entsprechendes finde?

 @alle Anderen: Mensch! Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe(n)


 Petri


 HH62


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Hechthunter,

beim Trocken- und Nassfliegenfischen ist ein verjüngtes Vorfach unabdingbar für eine saubere Präsentation, ebenso vielleicht noch für die unbeschwerte Nymphe.
Beim Fischen mit der beschwerten Nymphe (und das ist schon die Goldkopfnymphe) und mit Streamern ist ein verjüngtes Vorfach überflüssig, da dessen Vorzüge hier nicht um Tragen kommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hier eine Diskussion mit exakten Angaben zu selbstgeknüpften Vorfächern:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...d-rol-f26210/vorfaecher-knuepfen-t170040.html

@Threadersteller: dein Plan mit 0,25 oben anzufangen passt nicht. Es muss dicker sein, siehe Link, sonst hast du eine zu schwache Kraftübertragung von der Hauptschnur aufs Vorfach, das rollt dann nicht schön ab. 

PS: wenn du nur Streamer oder beschwerte Nymphe fischst, muss das Vorfach nicht  verjüngt sein, da es weniger aufs Abrollen ankommt


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> Hallo Petri-Freunde,
> 
> ich befasse mich erst neu mit der Fliegenfischerei und frage mich, ob ich anstelle der teuren Fliegenvorfächer nicht "einfach" selbst welche aus 0.22 bis 0.25 Fluocarbon anfertigen kann?



Wenn dir 1,50 für ein Vorfach schon zu teuer ist, solltest du dir das mit dem Fliegenfischen vllt. nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo ,

schau eimal hier rein:

http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de/praxistipp nr10.htm

Ansonsten mit den Begriffen "Fliegenvorfach selber herstellen" mal googeln. Das gibt -zig brauchbare Treffer.

Man kann sicher auch mit einem parallelen Vorfach beschwerte Muster werfen. 

Dass das einem verjüngten Vorfach gleichkommt, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Das trifft sicher für die Presentation zu. Das trifft aber so nicht für den Rückschwung zu.

Beim parallelen Vorfach steigt gerade beim weniger geübten Werfer die Gefahr, dass sich das Vorfach in der Wurfschnur fängt. Beim konischen Vorfach sorgt der dicke und steife obere Teil für einen gewissen Abstand zwischen Wurfschnur und Vorfach.

Generell nimmt die Gefahr von Verwicklungen der Schur beim verjüngten Vorfach ab.


Sneep


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Sneep, 

beim Nymphenfischen greift man auch deshalb zu parallelen Vorfächern, weil gezogene das Absinken der Nymphe deutlich verlangsamen würden. 
Zudem wird das freie Spiel der Nymphe im Wasser durch ein paralleles Vorfach gefördert.

Aber auch wenn man mit die Nymphe oder einen Streamer mit Sinkschnur fischt und deshalb eh nur ein etwa 1m langes Vorfach verwendet, wird das natürlich immer ein paralleles sein, und kein gezogenes...

Dass der Rückschwung bei einem beschwerten Muster ein gezogenes Vorfach erfordern soll, wäre mir neu. Das ist allein eine Frage der Technik.

Befasst man sich mit Literatur zum Nmphenfischen, so wird man überall den Hinweis finden, kein konisch verjüngtes Vorfach, sondern ein paralleles zu verwenden. 

Petri 
Simon

PS: typische Würfe beim Nymphen, wie der Tuck Cast, haben ja gerade das schnellstmögliche auf Tiefe kommen der Nymphe zum Ziel. Mit einem konisch verjüngten Vorfach würde man genau das konterkarieren. Und schon beim Wurf selbst wäre ein unbeweglicheres konisches Vorfach eher nachteilig.


----------



## Thomas E. (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Moin,

was Sneep schreibt, stimmt :
Mit einem verjüngten Vorfach wirft es sich angenehmer und die Gefahr des "Verfangens" ist etwas reduziert.

Wenn aber die Nympfe auf Tiefe soll, sorgt Monofil mit einem geringeren Querschnitt für ein leichteres Absinken.

Hier soll ja gerade das Vorfach nicht (!) gestreckt zur Ablage kommen.
Trickwürfe wie der Pile/Puddle Cast, Tuck Cast oder besser der vertikale Bogenwurf werden dafür angewendet.

Thema "Rückwurf" :
Am besten sind hier Roll- oder Switch- Casts geeignet.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was Sneep schreibt, stimmt :
> Mit einem verjüngten Vorfach wirft es sich angenehmer und die Gefahr des "Verfangens" ist etwas reduziert.



Hallo Thomas, 

nein, es stimmt nur sehr bedingt: je schwerer das Gewicht des Köder-Musters desto weniger stimmt es. 
Mit steigendem Ködergewicht (wie z.b. beim Nymphenfischen, und darum ging es ja) relativieren sich die positiven Eigenschaften des konisch gezogenen Vorfachs und kommen kaum noch zum Tragen. 

Petri
Simon

PS: Wie gesagt, dass man Nymphenfischen überwiegend mit parallelem Monofil betreibt, ist ja keine Erfindung von mir, sondern Allgemeingut, und hat schon seine Gründe.


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo,

dann muss ich gestehen, ich habe es mein Leben lang falsch gemacht.

Ich habe es immer mit einem verjüngten Geflechtvorfach versucht. Das hat eben auch seine Vorteile. 

Zum einen ist die Spitze ja parallel, das Spiel der Nymphe wird in keiner Weise beeinträchtigt, dazu muss doch nicht das gesamte Vorfach parallel sein.

Der Hauptvorteil liegt darin, dass die Beschwerung auf das Vorfach verteilt ist, weniger auf der Wurfschnur. Das erlaubt es in tieferen Abschnitten durch einen simplen Vorfachwechsel die erforderliche Tiefe zu erreichen. 

Ich bin auch weiterhin der Meinung, dass ein verjüngtes Vorfach besser zu werfen ist. Ganz einfach, weil die Kraft nicht schlagartig auf die Fliege wirkt und diese dann ein Eigenleben führt.

SneeP


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Sneep, 

dein verjüngtes Geflechtvorfach speziell zum Nymphen hat eine ganz andere Gewichtsverteilung, ist speziell sinkend, etc. 

Das mit einem normalen konisch gezogenen Monofilvorfach zu vergleichen ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. 

Dein Geflechtvorfach befördert das Absinken, das gezogene verzögert es. 

Du kannst nicht Tipps aus einem Bereich einfach so in einen ganz anderen Bereich übertragen, sorry. Und gerade einen Anfänger der so einen Thread aufmacht verwirren solche Ratschläge dann, weil er sich noch kein eigenes Bild dazu machen kann, und nicht weiß wer nun recht hat und was richtig ist.

Fakt ist, wer nicht mit Roman Moser Geflecht-Vorfächern nympht (die durchaus gut sind, hab ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht), ist in der Regel mit einem parallelen Monofil gut beraten (Faustregel Länge = 2x vermutete Wassertiefe). Machen bestimmt weit mehr als die Hälfte der Fliegenfischer so, ist absoluter Standard, und wird auch von den "Cracks" so empfohlen. Das sollte ein Anfänger wissen, meiner Meinung nach, gerade wenn ihm schon das verjüngte Monofilvorfach scheinbar zu teuer ist...

Viele Grüße
Simon

PS: So ich denke, jetzt haben wir unser Vorfach-Tipps-Knäuel hier endgültig entwirrrt, oder?


----------



## hechthunter62 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Mensch, war echt was los, hier in dem Beitrag.

 Nun, 
 @Rhöner: Kannst Du mir einen Link senden, wo das Vorfach nur 1,50 kosten soll? Ich habe nun drei Stück erworben, das günstigste lag bei 4,90, war uralte Ware und wurde mir "zu vergünstigtem Sonderpreis ausgehändigt"

 Ich habe die drei Vorfächer als Übmaterial gekauft und gleich mehr Geld ausgegeben, als ich überhaupt für irgendwelche Vorfächer ausgeben wollte. Darum der Gedanke, die Dinger selbst zu binden.

 Bei einem Stückpreis von 9,90, da verliert man schnell die Lust.


----------



## hechthunter62 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Mir laufen gerade die Augen über... bin bei Ebay über 10 Stück gestolpert, für Sage und Schreibe 12,50! bei 1,90 Versand.

 HH62


----------



## hechthunter62 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Und die ich nun gefunden habe, sind leider auch nur zweifach verjüngt, dann auf Nanofil-Basis? Das ist dann doch eher gar nichts? Oder?

 Darf ich hier mal einen Link dazu reinsetzen?


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Ich habe mir grade letzte Woche zwei Vorfächer zu 1,44€ gekauft. Das dritte gab es kostenlos dazu. Bei 321.......

http://www.ebay.de/bhp/fliegenvorfach


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> Und die ich nun gefunden habe, sind leider auch nur zweifach verjüngt, dann auf Nanofil-Basis? Das ist dann doch eher gar nichts? Oder?



2x ist ja nur ne Größenangabe...Spitze 0,23mm Tragkraft etwa 4,5-5kg


----------



## AndiHam (20. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenvorfach*

Ich habe an der Fliegenschnur eine 2,70 M sich verjüngendes Vorfach, welches bei 0,20 mm endet, daran einen Pitz.-Ring und dann ca. 80 cm FC 0,16 mm dran.
Die 50 Meter Rolle 0,16 FC mit 3.8 KG tragkraft habe ich für irgendwas zw. 5 u.6 Euro gekauft.


----------

